# My BD Purchase blog



## zayasbr (Jul 11, 2008)

Hi!,

First of all, I am a road cycling newbie. I used to race BMX when I was younger, and I understand this is nothing like that.

After shopping around the web, I decided to make a BD purchase.

I am also a newbie on this forum. this is my first post, so you do not have to look that up.

I plan to update this thread with an honest and real blog of my purchase experience and then continue with the bike review, etc.

Feel free to ask questions, and make comments which you fell may help me or the community.

I live in Puerto Rico.

July 16, 2008
- I purchased 2 bikes from BD;
2008 Motobecane Le Champion SRAM Force SL (54 for me)
2009 Motobecane GrandSprint (50 for my wife)
- Got an immediate paypal confirmation my payment had been processed.

July 17, 2008
- I sent an email to 2 different BD email addresses requesting my tracking info.

July18, 2008
- I received an email from M. with tracking numbers. Apparently the 2 bikes were originally going to be sent together, then later split into unlinked tracking numbers.
Carrier:UPS
Order Status:Shipped (Jul. 18, 2008) 

July 22, 2008
From UPS Tracking system:
- 50cm bike was picked up in Houston, TX on July 18, 2008, as of July 22, 2008 it was scanned in FL.
- 54cm bike was picked up in Mesquite, TX on July 21, 2008 ...!!!

To be continued...


----------



## 2bro (Nov 25, 2007)

*Congratulations*

Hope your dream becomes a reality soon !!!! :thumbsup: 

Put 2 hours on my Moto-Vent Noir today and still fully satisfied with the ride. BD purchase in February.


----------

